# New Fiber Optic sights for my HK P2000



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I never cared for fiber optic sights for years. But after getting a Performance Center Shield last year, I found I loved them. I also like the red/green combo....

Then, I ended up getting two Performance Center Shield Pluses (and I sold the thinner Shield).... Same fiber optic setup... 

Then, I had WAL (member at the Beretta Forum who does gunsmithing) install fiber optics on my Beretta M9A3... Same color setup. He cuts the original tritium sights and installs the fiber optics.... I noticed it cut my group size in 1/2, because I can finally clearly see the dots...

I then asked if he could do the same thing to my HK. I sent him my P2000 slide, and it just came back today... All I could find were front sights with fiber optics for the P2000.... Nothing for the rear sight. So, this solves that problem 

I can't wait to go try it at the range...


----------



## MPDC69 (4 mo ago)

Nice!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Man that P2000 is just TOO COOL! Those sights are most certainly easy to see.


----------



## MP Gunther (5 mo ago)

The P2000 is probably my favorite carry pistol and those sights really look good on there


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I have the F/O sights on my Performance Center Shield .45 and my Garrison .45 as well.
Great option that improves my range time considerably.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

MP Gunther said:


> The P2000 is probably my favorite carry pistol and those sights really look good on there


Thanks


----------

